# Green Tripe Prices?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

So, I finally found a place that sells green tripe. :happyboogie: (And cheap fatty beef!!)

But I'm wondering, how much do you guys pay for your tripe? I got a 5lb tube of it for $4.60. Is that a good price??

Also, how much should I feed to a 50lb adult? Just a spoonful at each meal orrrr??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is a great price, if it is good quality(good quality tripe) I pay over $2 a # and sometimes the consistancy isn't the same. I've recently been ordering it course grind as the nutritional benefits are not broken down so much.
As far as portions, I don't think you can over feed tripe. I give a heaping spoonful each meal, because I want to stretch it farther. Which reminds me, I have to order more....


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Blue Ridge Beef: Raw Meat for Dogs - Cats

^ That's what I got. (Tripe's towards the bottom) Anyone ever used it?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I pay just over $5 for a 2 lbs. tube for greentripe and about $7 for Xkaliber. I feed it once a week, split in morning and evening, or I will feed the whole 2 lbs. in the evening, it just depends. 
The greentripe I get is from greentripe.com


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have gotten tripe from 3 places. The first was about 2.25/lb...more than I liked to pay so it was just an occasional treat. The second place was about 1.50 so more affordable. The last place I got it for .66/lb (60 lb case = $40). I bought a lot and have been feeding a lot! 
There was a great article on Tripe from the Whole Dog Journal a while back - here is the link.
Green Tripe Article - page 1 of 5


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Thanks for sharing that link! I used to get our greentripe shipped directly to me from Mary Voss (greentripe.com) when we lived in CA. Thankfully, we have a dealer here in DFW.


----------

